
Ask HN: How can we improve the “luck” factor in Show HN? - sourcd
See this : 4 points &#x2F; 0 comments -&gt; 100+ points &#x2F; 80+ comments<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;Lqs0tk1.png<p>This guy was fortunate (probably got a mail from admin requesting a re-post). Is there a better way to not let good posts slip by ?
======
sourcd
Clicky : [http://i.imgur.com/Lqs0tk1.png](http://i.imgur.com/Lqs0tk1.png)

